
Show HN: Generate Donald Trump speeches with machine learning - ryansworks
http://ryansworks.com/trumpgen/
======
zamalek
> And they need to start came out of them in the really good and the way and
> you just never do it is a total great actually have a crowd that the best
> the world the world for us.

I guess the speeches making no sense is a feature? :)

------
antoineMoPa
We could make a Melania Trump bot that copies speeches found with a web
scraper before changing some words.

~~~
egfx
Nice idea. Ship has sailed on that one though.

------
randomnumber314
Is this built off a Markov chains generator? I did something similar using
reddit comments. Generally I got terrible results because any two word don't
fully contextualize a sentence.

------
berniebot
For a similar interactive experience, chat with a Bernie Sanders LSTM at
[https://robotberniesanders.com](https://robotberniesanders.com)

